# New camp site and trail ride



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

There are a couple of web sites you can post on to let folks know you are there. They are pretty well known amongst traveling trail riders. Horse & Mule Trail Guide USA: Trails, Campgrounds, Overnight in Missouri Horseback Trails and Campgrounds - Horse Trail Riding and Camping

I don't know if they charge to post an ad, but I think it would be worth it. 
Check to see if there is a trail riding club in your area. Those folks can be very helpful even if you don't own a horse. 
Good luck, hope everything works out

Oops I just noticed I put up Missouri, you can just click on Min on the page to get to your state


----------



## Amymcree (Feb 1, 2009)

Sounds like heaven. Wish you were on the west coast. 

Amy


----------



## CJ82Sky (Dec 19, 2008)

That sounds just lovely! The only think I have to caution you on is look into liability insurance because I know someone that used to let people just trail ride through his property and someone fell off once and sued him.....and won. It was just awful! So definitely make sure that you are protected!


----------

